# Project: Inquisition. The Army!



## PolarisZM (Oct 13, 2009)

*Project: Inquisition. Updated oct 26th*

Ever since I read "The Grey Knights Omibus" I was hooked. Sure, some of the reading could have been better.... But the thought of a warrior so pure and awesome really struck a chord with me. I promptly decided to make my first army a force of the Inquisition.

I will document my progress here. Please keep in my this is my first army. I have had no instruction in art or painting so I am going with what I think looks best. I have looked at A LOT of painting articles though. 

My army will of the following, although I wont actually field all of the models. 

x 5 man Grey Knight terminators

x1 assassin

x 3 Grey Knight Squads

x 3 Storm Trooper Squads

x 2 Inquisitors with retinue

x 6 Rhinos

x 3 Land Raiders.

I have received most of the force already. I just need to pick up 4 Rhinos and a few odd n' ends. 

*Troops*

Storm Trooper Squad. I decided to use Kasrkins; I liked the models better!









First "mock up" paint job. Will be adding more details as soon as my skill permits!









I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the idea and backround of the calidus assassin. I absolutely HATE HATE HATE the models that GW provides for them though! A ponytail? REALLY?? and what kind of pose are you making? WHO ARE YOU GOING TO KILL WITH YOUR BLADE IN THAT POSITION?!?!?!

Alright.....sorry about that.

I took all my frustration out on my calidus assassin. A few tweaks and cuts later I came up with this. 









Again, I will add more detail as soon as my skill permits. 









I also began to try my hand at conversions. 

First up, we have a librarian that has been made into my Grey Knight GM!









And part of his retinue!








--------------------------------------------
u]*--------------------UPDATE OCTOBER 26th----------------------------------*[/u]
.
.

Lots of progress made. These are still being worked on. Just touching up little details and what not. 


I really cant paint faces yet : / He will get eyes and a mouth as soon as I get good enough to paint it! haha

































































---------------------------------------------
Nov 2nd update

Just a little update.

I added some Transfers to the Rhinos and Storm Troopers. 











I am also almost finished a squad of terminators. I am still working on the "Heraldry" for these guys. Those little shoulder shields are hard to paint!


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

great paintjob on the stormtrooper, looks really good.

really like the conversions and i agree with you, the callidus model doesnt look too good, nice job improving it


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I'd like to recommend that you don't treat Psycannons like HB to a marine army. If you really must take them, only take them for a dedicated medium range support. When you could opt for another basic grey knight instead of one in your already thin on the table army, it's really hard to justify putting them up.


----------



## PolarisZM (Oct 13, 2009)

> great paintjob on the stormtrooper, looks really good.
> 
> really like the conversions and i agree with you, the callidus model doesnt look too good, nice job improving it


Thank you! I should have a squad of these guys done by this week : )

Im still not 100% happy with the assassin, we'll see what becomes of her haha. 



> I'd like to recommend that you don't treat Psycannons like HB to a marine army. If you really must take them, only take them for a dedicated medium range support. When you could opt for another basic grey knight instead of one in your already thin on the table army, it's really hard to justify putting them up.


Sure, I COULD get another Grey knight, by why? Grey Knights have NO long range hitting power. Adding a squad of Psycannon grey knights to sit on my home objective will provide me with 

1) Six ranged Strength 6 shots per turn.

2) An objective point

I would hardly call 10 Grey knight Terminators, 2 inquisitors both with muti-melta servitors, 3 storm trooper squads, a psycannon squad of grey knights, 2 land raiders, 5 rhinos and a callidus assassin a thin army : )

Check out my army list in my signature for more information on what I am running.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

Firstly I'd like to say that I really like your stormtrooper. It looks very nice.



PolarisZM said:


> Sure, I COULD get another Grey knight, by why? Grey Knights have NO long range hitting power. Adding a squad of Psycannon grey knights to sit on my home objective will provide me with...
> 
> Check out my army list in my signature for more information on what I am running.


Keep in mind that grey knights have a weapon skill of 5 and are awesome in combat too. Don't be afraid to get up close and personal with the knights and leave the stormtroopers back to hide with an objective. Also, you can take allied units too like an infantry platoon to act as a long range support.


----------



## PolarisZM (Oct 13, 2009)

> Firstly I'd like to say that I really like your stormtrooper. It looks very nice.


Thank you! 



> Keep in mind that grey knights have a weapon skill of 5 and are awesome in combat too. Don't be afraid to get up close and personal with the knights and leave the stormtroopers back to hide with an objective.


This is very true! The only reason I have the IST is to take down enemy armor. Anything that comes close to the PAGK squad is going to be fried with psycannons then minced with nemisis wepons........... Why did I just get so hungry?



> Also, you can take allied units too like an infantry platoon to act as a long range support.


I could, but I would like to keep this army a "pure" deamonhunters army. Although I drool at the thought of a leman russ tank thrown in the mix : )


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Not to promote my own work or anything, but:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=46318

Just a choice of colors, and some inspiration in case you decide to do a dread. Here's a tip: if you want an inquisition style set of legs for your dread, check out the bitz from the Throne of Judgement. With a little sanding, pinning and some green stuff, they fit perfect! Just pin the leg armour from a plastic dread over the Throne legs.

Good luck, have fun, can't wait to see the army! k:


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Your doing great. Keep up what your doing.!


----------



## PolarisZM (Oct 13, 2009)

> Not to promote my own work or anything, but:


That was awesome! Rep for you haha !



> Your doing great. Keep up what your doing.!


Thank you very much! I have a IST squad finished, I started on a Grey Knight and an inquisitor today/yesterday

New pictures soon!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good with a nice paint job. I am however going to move this thread to projects as it is more suited to that area.

Looking forward to seeing more finished mini's.


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

very nice always like a inquistion theme


----------



## PolarisZM (Oct 13, 2009)

.
*--------------------UPDATE OCTOBER 26th----------------------------------*
.
.

Lots of progress made. These are still being worked on. Just touching up little details and what not. 


I really cant paint faces yet : / He will get eyes and a mouth as soon as I get good enough to paint it! haha


----------



## Ijustmadethisup4 (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow, nicely done grandmaster.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

wow you are a really good painter for a first time... definately agree that callidus assasins could look better, great paint scheme well done


+rep+


----------



## PolarisZM (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks guys! More soon ; )


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

The troopers look great. I like how they match the GK theme.


----------



## PolarisZM (Oct 13, 2009)

> The troopers look great. I like how they match the GK theme.


Thanks! I really tried to keep everything as cohesive as possible painting wise.


----------



## PolarisZM (Oct 13, 2009)

Just a little update.

I added some Transfers to the Rhinos and Storm Troopers. 











I am also almost finished a squad of terminators. I am still working on the "Heraldry" for these guys. Those little shoulder shields are hard to paint!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

This is really good. I really like the troopers they look they have been battling it out getting dirty and grimy. The terminators look a little shiney figures they would have the troopers do all the grunt work. It coudl just be the picture as well but maybe dull down the terminators a little and the grandmasters sword. I can't paint faces either so I feel your pain but you are doing a nice job on them. A little chipping or something to the rhinos might give them a little character but they are daemon hunter things so they are all nice a tidy.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## PolarisZM (Oct 13, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> This is really good. I really like the troopers they look they have been battling it out getting dirty and grimy. The terminators look a little shiney figures they would have the troopers do all the grunt work. It coudl just be the picture as well but maybe dull down the terminators a little and the grandmasters sword. I can't paint faces either so I feel your pain but you are doing a nice job on them. A little chipping or something to the rhinos might give them a little character but they are daemon hunter things so they are all nice a tidy.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


I painted the GKT the same way as the GK. I think it just might be the picture. The only thing I have left to paint are the Land Raiders. Hopefully more updates soon!


----------



## Guttersmurf (Oct 15, 2009)

hi there

first i have to say i absolutely love the storm troopers!! they look spot on!

i had a question though!

i was wondering why you planned to get 6 rhino's? there are only 5 units that can take them in the army arnt there? i'm about to start daemon hunters and from my initial reading of the codex it seemed to me that GK's couldnt take transports?? i'm confused on this point lol

again though they look amazing! inspirational to say the least!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello brother.

I see you too bring the light of the emperor to these boards filled with the heretic. 

Klomster from grey knights forum, your'e work is good as always.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Damnit.....I think you may have me hooked on Grey Knights now....ugh....I'm going to punch you in the head......


----------



## PolarisZM (Oct 13, 2009)

> i was wondering why you planned to get 6 rhino's? there are only 5 units that can take them in the army arnt there? i'm about to start daemon hunters and from my initial reading of the codex it seemed to me that GK's couldnt take transports?? i'm confused on this point lol



*DONT QUESTION THE INQUISITION!!!!*


Haha on a serious note, thats a typo on my part! Whoops!



> I see you too bring the light of the emperor to these boards filled with the heretic


Yes Brother! The light of the Emperor will blast those unworthy!



> I'm going to punch you in the head


TRAITOR! You are now declared Excomminucus!


----------

